# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Rcken-/Nacken-/Schulterschmerzen

## jojo

Hab in letzter Zeit fters mit Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschrnkungen im Rckenbereich zu kmpfen gehabt. Nach zwei Behandlungen beim Osteopathen (wrde ich als Laie mal als Einrenken der Halswirbelsule, bzw. Korrektur von Fehlstellungen einzelner Wirbel bezeichnen), sind die Schmerzen weg und die Bewegungsfreiheit ist 'wie neu'!

Zum Thema Rckenschmerzen hrt man unter Surfern ja stndig was, deshalb an dieser Stelle mal der Tipp einen Osteopathen zu besuchen, wenn jemand hnliche Probleme hat.

Auf dem Rntgenbildern der HWS konnte man vorher gut sehen, dass einzelne Wirbel Fehlstellungen hatten (seitlich leicht verschoben, leicht rotiert, horizontal geneigt, etc.) - Ursache waren wohl Strze mit Landung auf Schulter und Kopf (Schleudersturz, Snowboarden, etc.).

Anzeichen vor der Behandlung:
- Kopf lie sich nicht locker rollen/drehen = ziehen im Nacken bei bestimmten Neigungen
- Schmerzen bei bestimmten Armstellungen im Schulterbereich (nach hinten hochziehen) und Nackenbereich (beim Heben)
- Muskelverhrtungen im Rcken, da diese die Fehlstellungen auszugleichen mssen

Auf jeden Fall alles wie weggeblasen.

----------


## surfniels

Hi 
Vom osteopathen / chiropraktor hallte ich viel !

Von den rntgen aufnahmen eher wenig.

Rntgenbilder der wirbelsule weisen oft jede menge vernderungen auf auch bei gesunden menschen die keine symptome habe... Dehalb ist es oft schwer rngen funde zu behandeln.
Aber eh egal, du bist wieder fit, jetzt fehlt nur noch der wind
Viel spass
http://surfniels.blogspot.dk/

----------


## calle

Hallo jojo,

ich selber komme aus dem Leistungssport, Schwimmsport, und habe dadurch viel mit Rcken-, Nacken- und Rckenschmerzen zu kmpfen. Schuld sind deine Muskeln. Bei einem Sturz etc. verkrampfen sich meist deine Muskeln um den Rest deines Krpers zu schtzen. Eine ganz normal Reaktion. Durch das Verkrampfen deine Nacken- und Rckenmuskulatur knnen sich die Wirbel verschieben. Sogenannte Blockaden entstehen, die auf empfindliche Nerven drcken. Was der Osteopath nun macht ist einfach nur die Wirbel einzurnken. Wenns nicht gerade im Halswirbelbereich ist, kann man das auch ganz einfach zuhause machen. Mann rollt einfach ein Handtuch zusammen und legt sich mit dem Rcken drauf, bis es anfngt zu knacken. Anstatt des Handtuches kann man auch Tennisblle oder einen greren hrteren Ball nehmen. Das ist aber nur in den akkuten Notfllen zu empfehlen.
Die etwas entspanntere Art ist eine Massage entlang der Wirbelsule, bei der mit den Fingern die Wirbel wieder in ihre richtige Position massiert werden.
Ansonsten wrde ich mit dem Aufheben dieser Blockaden nicht lange warten, denn sonst passen sich die Muskeln der Vernderung an und die Blockaden wrden immer wieder von neuem entstehen, auch ohne Surfen.
Vor dem Springen in die Wellen wrde ich auf eine Ausreichende Dehnung achten. Sieht zwar affig aus, wirkt aber wahre Wunder. 
Die Schulterschmerzen rhren meist vom Rcken her. Eigentlich sitzen alle Schultermuskeln im Rcken an. Durch die Blockaden verkrampfen sich deine Muskeln und die Bewegung wird eingeschrnkt. Nun mssen die Schultern mehr arbeiten und des kommt zu einer klassischen berreizung der Schultermuskulatur. Bei einer zu hohen Beanspruchung der Schultern kommt zustzlich noch eine Schleimbeutelentzndung hinzu. Abhilfe schafft eine Punktmassage. Man sucht mit dem Finger die schmerzende Stelle, am besten von einem Partner und fngt an mit kreisenden Bewegungen und so viel Druck, dass man es gerade noch aushalten kann, die Stelle zu massieren. Nach einiger Zeit wird die Stelle taub. Nun sollte man den Druck erhhen. Dadurch werden die Nerven stimuliert und berreizt. Dadurch ensteht eine Blockeriung des Nervensystems und du versphrst keinen Schmerz mehr. Auerdem wird die Entzndung besser durchblutet und heilt dadurch schneller. Gut sind auch Wrmesalben. Allem in allem kannst du dich dann wieder enstpannen und es fllt leichter die Blockaden zu lsen.

Liebe Gre
calle

----------

